# New (To Me) In Electric Ladyland



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I recently bought this one from Rene Rondeau:










Yes, a crappy photo. So win a prize (an atta boy from me) if you can identify exactly (not just partly) what this is.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well it won't be a standard black dialled Pacer.

My bet is that this is an exceedingly rare "Ventura II" (Gold Pacer) with a 14K gold case all in yellow gold rather than the two-tone gold filled case. And you haven't shown the back because it would confirm it as either a Kraft Foods or GEC presentation watch. Due to the dial style, I'll go for the Kraft Foods version.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I await the confirmation - - :notworthy:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Well it won't be a standard black dialled Pacer.
> 
> My bet is that this is an exceedingly rare "Ventura II" (Gold Pacer) with a 14K gold case all in yellow gold rather than the two-tone gold filled case. And you haven't shown the back because it would confirm it as either a Kraft Foods or GEC presentation watch. Due to the dial style, I'll go for the Kraft Foods version.


Well, of course you are right, Paul, BUT this one was never engraved. It came from the second series (505 movement) of solid gold Pacers, and was never engraved. Hamilton sold a number of watches to companies other than GE and Kraft because they were taking too long to go through all of the cases, and this one was one of them. It was an award watch for Swift (foods, I presume) and Rene got the watch from the son of the person who received the award.

So this "award" goes to you, Paul. *Attaboy!*


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Insider knowledge, boo.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Paul is so on it, it's almost scary! I've seen his Hamiltons, so I know he's the the font of all knowledge! Good one Paul.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

MerlinShepherd said:


> Paul is so on it, it's almost scary! I've seen his Hamiltons, so I know he's the the font of *all knowledge*! Good one Paul.


Just like the London cab drivers - he has "The Knowledge" (still makes me laugh when I hear that).


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

They are really cool and rare watches. Here is mine:




























harleymanstan


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

harleymanstan said:


> They are really cool and rare watches. Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like the GE presentation watch back. I am glad to have a 505 movement though.


----------

